# Is MVLA 04 Blue one of the best teams of all time?



## Last_Chance (Jul 25, 2021)

I know SoCal Blues 01’s or 02,s went undefeated for two years and won multiple National championships. They had a collection of some of the best athletes youth soccer have seen but considering you can’t recruit in NorCal I was wondering if people think the MVLA 04 Barcelona Blue team is one of the best teams of all time especially since they’ve never lost to a SoCal team in ECNL. Let me know what you think.


----------



## NorCal (Jul 25, 2021)

Yes.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 26, 2021)

No


----------



## supercell (Jul 26, 2021)

I saw two of their games at Nationals. Great team, but not in the GOAT category, IMO.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 26, 2021)

supercell said:


> I saw two of their games at Nationals. Great team, but not in the GOAT category, IMO.


I think we can say they ((MLVA)) have an argument for top GOAT Team from 2016-2021.  For sure the most consistent in staying with possession.  We also had that horrible age change and that three letter league that was complete sham that caused all the top teams in Socal to break up and expand the top teams from 8 to over 20+.  MOO, I think the San Jose Earthquakes were a better team.  I will also say MOO, that the Surf 04's National Champions on 2017 were the GOATs but that's just MOO


----------



## chiefs (Jul 26, 2021)

Did they play any heavyweights from the DA?  As you know, a lot of the talent in So Cal migrated to that league; SO any ECNL championship in that time period is not out of this world.


----------



## youthsportsugghhh (Jul 26, 2021)

chiefs said:


> Did they play any heavyweights from the DA?  As you know, a lot of the talent in So Cal migrated to that league; SO any ECNL championship in that time period is not out of this world.


They beat the 04 Earthquakes DA team that won the DA national title the last couple of times they played each other (before the DA/ECNL break), if I am not mistaken. They have definitely been the most consistently high quality soccer team that we have faced over the past 6 years.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 26, 2021)

youthsportsugghhh said:


> *They beat the 04 Earthquakes DA team *that won the DA national title the last couple of times they played each other (before the DA/ECNL break), if I am not mistaken. They have definitely been the most consistently high quality soccer team that we have faced over the past 6 years.


No, that was before the GDA was in business and I believe they all played on the Force to be wreaking with.  Yesterday's 04 ((now 03/04)) MLVA team is not the same team that beat the Force either from 2017.  Let's not go all GOAT on that team.  The Bakers 02/03 was the GOAT of all time.  Turner, Jackson and Rodman up top is still the best of the best that I have ever seen with my eyes.  Add the GK and all the others greats and you have the all time GOAT youth soccer team of all time.  Trust me, I was there watching with my own two eyes for two years and my ears took an earful from the two brothers as well.  The greatest soccer story I have is when my baby goat scored on them.  You see, we used to scrimmage them once a month because we were the best 03/04 team in the State back in the day.  My dd snuck behind the sleeping defense and we went up 1-0.  GB lost his shit and took out the player that was score on by an 04'.  I was so proud of my dd sneak attack....lol but I also felt super sad for the girl that got yelled at.  We lost 10-1 and we never scored a goal again.  Rodman was impossible to guard and I think she scored 7 goals on us.  True story too


----------



## youthsportsugghhh (Jul 26, 2021)

Ellejustus said:


> No, that was before the GDA was in business and I believe they all played on the Force to be wreaking with.  Yesterday's 04 ((now 03/04)) MLVA team is not the same team that beat the Force either from 2017.  Let's not go all GOAT on that team.  The Bakers 02/03 was the GOAT of all time.  Turner, Jackson and Rodman up top is still the best of the best that I have ever seen with my eyes.  Add the GK and all the others greats and you have the all time GOAT youth soccer team of all time.  Trust me, I was there watching with my own two eyes for two years and my ears took an earful from the two brothers as well.  The greatest soccer story I have is when my baby goat scored on them.  You see, we used to scrimmage them once a month because we were the best 03/04 team in the State back in the day.  My dd snuck behind the sleeping defense and we went up 1-0.  GB lost his shit and took out the player that was score on by an 04'.  I was so proud of my dd sneak attack....lol but I also felt super sad for the girl that got yelled at.  We lost 10-1 and we never scored a goal again.  Rodman was impossible to guard and I think she scored 7 goals on us.  True story too


That is why I said before the DA/ECNL -- The Quakes 04 team was the Force 04 team-- When DA started the Force team went to Quakes and forfeited the last few games of their ECNL season (Quality).  For the most part, I believe both teams are the same with a couple of exceptions or at least they have seemed to be when going against them.  I have no idea about GOAT's all time and NorCal v SoCal, but they don't lose often especially with something on the line.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 26, 2021)

youthsportsugghhh said:


> That is why I said before the DA/ECNL -- The Quakes 04 team was the Force 04 team-- When DA started the Force team went to Quakes and forfeited the last few games of their ECNL season (Quality).  For the most part, I believe both teams are the same with a couple of exceptions or at least they have seemed to be when going against them.  I have no idea about GOAT's all time and NorCal v SoCal, but they don't lose often especially with something on the line.


I agree.  I just mess around with my Nocal buddies.  I think MLVA plays the best soccer, meaning they actually pass the rock around and share it with the whole team.  I saw LAFC this weekend and I was impressed with their passing as well.  It's called sharing and playing the game the right way.  I also saw kickball team that looked so physical they scare me and I hope my dd sits out so she doesnt get hurt if we play them.  It's not worth it because college is around the corner and it's not wise to play rugby soccer.  I bet MLVA has less injuries then other clubs because they work smart and not get all ruff and tuff with other teams.  Kickball is back!!!


----------



## KingMI (Jul 26, 2021)

MVLA 04's have a great coach as well. Some of the losses they have had to other teams in Norcal cant give them the GOAT.


----------



## Tyler Durden (Jul 26, 2021)

Barbershop talk is fun.  Lebron vs. MJ, Magic vs. Bird

Every 3 to 5 years NorCal has a National Champion team and I appreciate the work that these coaches do to get them to that level.   The gathering and development (Some of the top players are developed by other coaches) the athletic talent that it takes to beat those teams in So Cal and the rest of the country is special.  Playing styles change, coaching methods evolve and the competitive landscape (clubs).  I think it is more difficult to build teams like they did in the past.  More qualified coaches are available (clubs), traffic has increased, educational requirements are more robust and people are more aware that there are greater pathways to college

I think they are the best Nor Cal team that has come around since the 98's.  I know GOAT is all time but I like to separate them by eras and beleive they can claim goat of the 00's.  The Force Barcelona team was good as well.  Too bad they couldn't face off.


----------



## Last_Chance (Jul 26, 2021)

MVLA 04’s beat Placer United (DA quarter finalist) on a regular basis by 2 or 3 points. MVLA also beat EarthQuakes/ Force/ BA Barcelona/ many other Club names they went by, at the beginning of the inaugural GDA season along with Legends and a few other SoCal GDA teams… I watched those 01/02 SoCal teams and their athleticism and tenaciousness were incredible but the soccer was hideous. Trinity Rodman is a boss and the National team could have used her against Sweden but IMO the Ashley Sanchez Blue’s teams were better... It’s very unfortunate the platforms were split by over ambitious adults who have done a good job of ruining the soccer experience for the youth.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 26, 2021)

Last_Chance said:


> MVLA 04’s beat Placer United (DA quarter finalist) on a regular basis by 2 or 3 points. MVLA also beat EarthQuakes/ Force/ BA Barcelona/ many other Club names they went by, at the beginning of the inaugural GDA season along with Legends and a few other SoCal GDA teams… I watched those 01/02 SoCal teams and their athleticism and tenaciousness were incredible but the soccer was hideous. Trinity Rodman is a boss and the National team could have used her against Sweden but IMO the Ashley Sanchez Blue’s teams were better... It’s very unfortunate the platforms were split by over ambitious adults who have done a good job of ruining the soccer experience for the youth.


MVLA is my GOAT team for possession style of play because they stayed together and they play very sound soccer and it's fun to watch.  I didnt see AS play live but those were some real good teams too.  I did get a Doc pissed off at me because my little 10 year old left for Blues the same time AS left for Blues.  Who knew that my dd was practically owned at such a young age.,,,,lol.  "Give me back my player."


----------



## NorCalUSN (Jul 28, 2021)

Well I've seen both the FCBA GA Championship team and the MVLA Championship team play this year with the COVID restrictions and all other issues.  This question cannot be answered until you let them play heads up.  It worked for the Super Bowl, let the GA play the ECNL for a championship each year then settle the question.


----------



## Last_Chance (Jul 28, 2021)

NorCalUSN said:


> Well I've seen both the FCBA GA Championship team and the MVLA Championship team play this year with the COVID restrictions and all other issues.  This question cannot be answered until you let them play heads up.  It worked for the Super Bowl, let the GA play the ECNL for a championship each year then settle the question.


There’s one small difference, this years FCBA/ San Jose Surf GA team was a 03/04 team vs MVLA’s 04 team but yes I agree they should be able to play each other. Curious to see if the results would be any different than their previous results. FCBA/ San Jose Surf plus team is overdue for a win against MVLA.


----------



## soccer4us (Jul 28, 2021)

Ellejustus said:


> I agree.  I just mess around with my Nocal buddies.  I think MLVA plays the best soccer, meaning they actually pass the rock around and share it with the whole team.  I saw LAFC this weekend and I was impressed with their passing as well.  It's called sharing and playing the game the right way.  I also saw kickball team that looked so physical they scare me and I hope my dd sits out so she doesnt get hurt if we play them.  It's not worth it because college is around the corner and it's not wise to play rugby soccer.  I bet MLVA has less injuries then other clubs because they work smart and not get all ruff and tuff with other teams.  Kickball is back!!!


You don't want to know about the mvla injury history! Among other clubs I'm sure. 

Maybe MVLA and FCBA can play in NPL this year. They are slated for the same division but who knows how serious they will take that game. Hopefully both teams play their best for entertainments sake.


----------



## youthsportsugghhh (Jul 28, 2021)

soccer4us said:


> You don't want to know about the mvla injury history! Among other clubs I'm sure.
> 
> Maybe MVLA and FCBA can play in NPL this year. They are slated for the same division but who knows how serious they will take that game. Hopefully both teams play their best for entertainments sake.


MVLA has an injury history? I would think all would take that NPL game seriously as it would be another recruiting tool


----------



## futboldad1 (Jul 29, 2021)

mvla 2004 girls are just supewonderful....... number 1 in our great nation


----------



## NorCal (Jul 29, 2021)

youthsportsugghhh said:


> MVLA has an injury history? I would think all would take that NPL game seriously as it would be another recruiting tool


2019: 2 starting CB’s out with ACL injuries just before spring ECNL season - team was still able to reach the ECNL final 4 with a 3rd place finish

2020: covid 

2021: starting LB out with ACL injury - missed ECNL championship season.

So 3 starting defenders out over the last few years. 

*The 2 injured players came back stronger than ever, expecting the 3rd to do the same next spring.


----------



## GT45 (Jul 30, 2021)

That sounds like any teams injury list, and honestly on the light side. Three ACL injuries in three seasons? Sadly, that is on the low side. My DD's team had three ACL's this season.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jul 30, 2021)

GT45 said:


> That sounds like any teams injury list, and honestly on the light side. Three ACL injuries in three seasons? Sadly, that is on the low side. My DD's team had three ACL's this season.


We had 2 in the same game + 1 concussion w/ whiplash.


----------



## STX (Jul 30, 2021)

Not to draw attention from a wonderful MVLA team, but just to continue a fun conversation.... 

I would add the Solar '03s to the list of greatest youth teams of recent years. 

Three nattys and one runner up (would very likely have been 4 titles if not for Covid). 

13 players invited to USYNT camps.

Three players ranked #1 in their age group (Missimo, Byars, and Shaw) and 14 players ranked in the TD Top 150.

 +200 goal diff in their U16 season, which was their last full season together.

The entire roster (starters and subs) from the U16 season signed with Power 5 schools. 

(In case you wonder what happened to them this year...I think only three girls from their last title played in ECNL playoffs this year as almost all the players graduated and enrolled  early or were injured and didn't play this spring.)


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 2, 2021)

STX said:


> Not to draw attention from a wonderful MVLA team, but just to continue a fun conversation....
> 
> I would add the Solar '03s to the list of greatest youth teams of recent years.
> 
> ...


I forgot about you guys.  #2 for now but the 13 invites is very impressive   Injuries is huge everywhere.  let's also keep in mine most of Socal has been locked out of field access and proper training the last 18 months ((unless you have your own fields)).  Rusty is an understatement.


----------



## dddad (Aug 4, 2021)

GotSoccer
		

   list of Female U19 NPL teams

MVLA and FCBA are in the same NPL West1 division this fall.  NorCal ECNL teams often rotate lesser used players into the NPL games, but it would be cool to see full strength versions of these teams face off.  I'd buy a ticket to the game.


----------



## soccer4us (Aug 4, 2021)

dddad said:


> GotSoccer
> 
> 
> list of Female U19 NPL teams
> ...


Zero chance either set of girls allow their coaches to play it like a normal NPL game...zero! Hopefully someone streams that game


----------



## NorCalUSN (Aug 5, 2021)

Well they heard our "prayers" Sept. 12 at 4 p.m. at John Mise Park in San Jose 04 MVLA vs FCBA 04. Unfortunately my DD will not be able to play, tore her ACL July 24, but we will be in the stands.  Go FCBA.


----------



## NorCal (Aug 5, 2021)

NorCalUSN said:


> Well they heard our "prayers" Sept. 12 at 4 p.m. at John Mise Park in San Jose 04 MVLA vs FCBA 04. Unfortunately my DD will not be able to play, tore her ACL July 24, but we will be in the stands.  Go FCBA.


Still going to be a great game, but the rosters have been changed - I’m sure both sides have an extended roster with 03’s that are 2022’s, so the pure 04 age group is over….too bad this game didn’t happen the last few years.


----------



## dddad (Sep 13, 2021)

I was not in attendance but here is the how the game between the superteams came out.

Sunday, September 12, 2021
Match #    Time    Home Team    Results    Away Team    Location    Division
4:00PM PDT – 5:40PM PDT
 FC Bay Area Surf 04G NPL    3 - 1     Mountain View Los Altos Soccer Club MVLA 04G Barcelona ECNL    John Mise Park - FCBA    NPL 1 West


----------



## NorCal (Sep 13, 2021)

Yes, Surf won 3-1. It was a good game with tons of talent on the field. Surf flying in a YNT GK from Seattle (UCLA commit) makes that team even tougher to beat. 

1st half was dominated by Surf (2-0). MVLA looked hung over from a tough ECNL match the day before against San Juan. It was a physical game that started at 9am in Sacramento (2 hours away) and MVLA played a man down (red card) for the last 35 minutes. MVLA was able to hold on for a 4-3 win but it was a hard fought game. With only 1 Norcal team making the ECNL playoffs for u19 it was definitely the most important game of the weekend for MVLA. 

2nd half was controlled by MVLA, they changed formations (3 defenders) and put a lot pressure on Surf. MVLA had way more chances but Surf's GK made a couple nice saves to secure a 3-1 win. 

These 2 teams are without question the best in the Nation. Too bad they don't play each other more often. I believe NPL spring, but I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## crush (Sep 15, 2021)

NorCal said:


> Yes, Surf won 3-1. It was a good game with tons of talent on the field. Surf flying in a YNT GK from Seattle (UCLA commit) makes that team even tougher to beat.
> 
> 1st half was dominated by Surf (2-0). MVLA looked hung over from a tough ECNL match the day before against San Juan. It was a physical game that started at 9am in Sacramento (2 hours away) and MVLA played a man down (red card) for the last 35 minutes. MVLA was able to hold on for a 4-3 win but it was a hard fought game. With only 1 Norcal team making the ECNL playoffs for u19 it was definitely the most important game of the weekend for MVLA.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the play by play bro.  I'm so confused with NoCal teams.  So maybe Surf from the Bay Area is #1?  Is this Surf tied to the Surf in SD and Vegas Surf?  Flying in a goal keeper is big time.   Was is a Helicopter landing before game time?


----------



## NorCalUSN (Sep 15, 2021)

crush said:


> Thanks for the play by play bro.  I'm so confused with NoCal teams.  So maybe Surf from the Bay Area is #1?  Is this Surf tied to the Surf in SD and Vegas Surf?  Flying in a goal keeper is big time.   Was is a Helicopter landing before game time?


I think it's a little misleading, the FCBayArea Surf team goalie has played with the team throughout their season, yes she is from farther northwest, but she wasn't there as a mercenary. 
Yes, they are affiliated in the umbrella that is Surf SD, etc. 

I do agree they are the BIN  (Best in Nation) however, you won't see any love from youth Soccer Rankings.


----------



## crush (Sep 15, 2021)

NorCalUSN said:


> I think it's a little misleading, the FCBayArea Surf team goalie has played with the team throughout their season, yes she is from farther northwest, but she wasn't there as a mercenary.
> Yes, they are affiliated in the umbrella that is Surf SD, etc.
> 
> I do agree they are the BIN  (Best in Nation) however, you won't see any love from youth Soccer Rankings.


They just took down the champs MVLA 3-1 and they beat the Slams in ECNL championship.  I think Dre was sharing about special how this team is.  GK is key to any championship opportunity.  Congrats on the big win, I mean that 100%


----------



## SuperSoccerStar (Sep 15, 2021)

Mission Viejo Shamrocks was the most dominate Girls soccer team ever.


----------



## heartofalion (Oct 26, 2021)

Last_Chance said:


> I know SoCal Blues 01’s or 02,s went undefeated for two years and won multiple National championships. They had a collection of some of the best athletes youth soccer have seen but considering you can’t recruit in NorCal I was wondering if people think the MVLA 04 Barcelona Blue team is one of the best teams of all time especially since they’ve never lost to a SoCal team in ECNL. Let me know what you think.


Well this is interesting because the FCBayArea Surf U19 - 2022 group beat the this MVLA team on 9/12/2021-and anyone can view the game for themselves on youtube FC is clearly tied for BEST, and has been a very talented group for a long time. On 9/12 they did not have a whole team as some 2005's were playing with them. They are the reigning U19 GA Champions with girls going to Stanford- UCLA-LMU-Pepperdine- Virginia -Duke! Very talented group as well.


----------



## heartofalion (Oct 26, 2021)

soccer4us said:


> You don't want to know about the mvla injury history! Among other clubs I'm sure.
> 
> Maybe MVLA and FCBA can play in NPL this year. They are slated for the same division but who knows how serious they will take that game. Hopefully both teams play their best for entertainments sake.


AND they did - FC coming off of injuries Peyton M from FCBay played her first game in month vs MVLA match up, and her cramping up was evidence of it. Help from the talent from a few 05's helped. The CB Kathryn K was also coming back from serious injury.


----------



## heartofalion (Oct 26, 2021)

NorCal said:


> 2019: 2 starting CB’s out with ACL injuries just before spring ECNL season - team was still able to reach the ECNL final 4 with a 3rd place finish
> 
> 2020: covid
> 
> ...


----------



## heartofalion (Oct 26, 2021)

Last_Chance said:


> There’s one small difference, this years FCBA/ San Jose Surf GA team was a 03/04 team vs MVLA’s 04 team but yes I agree they should be able to play each other. Curious to see if the results would be any different than their previous results. FCBA/ San Jose Surf plus team is overdue for a win against MVLA.


----------



## heartofalion (Oct 26, 2021)

The opposite is actually true, not one 03 played on the FCBay team but two or three 05's did. I see on the roster of MVLA the 03's listed. Not sure if they played or not.


----------



## heartofalion (Oct 26, 2021)

youthsportsugghhh said:


> MVLA has an injury history? I would think all would take that NPL game seriously as it would be another recruiting tool


----------



## Mystery Train (Oct 26, 2021)

The coach is a world class GOAT D-bag, but I watched them from U11 and up and can’t lie, Blues 01/02 is first, and nobody else is even close.  They were so dominant, they made two teams out of them when the age groups split and both won multiple national championships and I think neither team lost a single game for a two year stretch at one point.  Everyone else is playing for second in this debate.


----------



## crush (Oct 27, 2021)

Mystery Train said:


> The coach is a world class GOAT D-bag, but I watched them from U11 and up and can’t lie, Blues 01/02 is first, and nobody else is even close.  They were so dominant, they made two teams out of them when the age groups split and both won multiple national championships and I think neither team lost a single game for a two year stretch at one point.  Everyone else is playing for second in this debate.


So true.  I watched that team when they had Rodman, Jackson and Turner.  Good luck defense....lol


----------



## crush (Oct 27, 2021)

Mystery Train said:


> The coach is a world class GOAT D-bag, but I watched them from U11 and up and can’t lie, Blues 01/02 is first, and nobody else is even close.  They were so dominant, they made two teams out of them when the age groups split and both won multiple national championships and I think neither team lost a single game for a two year stretch at one point.  Everyone else is playing for second in this debate.


I know a dad on here ((he doesnt post anymore, only lurks now)) that said his dd the GK gave up like 8 goals to that team but saved like 15 and it was that game that a college coach saw all he needed and made her an offer.  It is one of my all time favs because it's so true.


----------



## Mystery Train (Oct 27, 2021)

crush said:


> I know a dad on here ((he doesnt post anymore, only lurks now)) that said his dd the GK gave up like 8 goals to that team but saved like 15 and it was that game that a college coach saw all he needed and made her an offer.  It is one of my all time favs because it's so true.


One of my kids' all time club highlights was holding them score-less in the only game she ever got to play against them.  Unfortunately for us, they scored at the death on our team's other keeper in the second half to win the game.  Got lots of recruitment highlight reel content for sure.  We parked the bus and bunkered almost the entire game, scoring a golazo on a counter attack and a PK to even it up late.  My DD and the 2nd half keeper had to make a crap ton of plays just to keep us in it.  It was fun, though, watching Baker absolutely lose his s#!t during the second half when it looked like they were actually going settle for a draw.  I think he would have had an aneurysm if they hadn't bailed him out, because as good as my kid's team was, we were just not on their level.


----------



## crush (Oct 27, 2021)

Parking the bus on that team is the only chance you had with that team.  I still say my all time scrimmage my dd particpated in was against that 01/02 team.  Our team was 03/04 and no one scored on us in league. Well, coach Bobak needed to make sure the team stayed humble so we scrimmaged them from time to time.  My baby goat at the time did a sneak attack on a defender and my dd scored and we wemt up 1-0.  Baker bros were not plaese with lazy defense and let her have it.  We lost 10-1....lol


----------



## crush (Oct 27, 2021)

Parking the bus on be nice with refs


----------



## davin (Nov 6, 2021)

NorCalUSN said:


> I think it's a little misleading, the FCBayArea Surf team goalie has played with the team throughout their season, yes she is from farther northwest, but she wasn't there as a mercenary.
> Yes, they are affiliated in the umbrella that is Surf SD, etc.
> 
> I do agree they are the BIN  (Best in Nation) however, you won't see any love from youth Soccer Rankings.


If the NT goalie has played with Surf all season as you say, why does the GDA officially have her listed as playing for a Seattle-based GDA team?

__
		http://instagr.am/p/CU5yp-BJoQz/


----------

